# calf hutches for goats



## foxywench (Dec 19, 2009)

does anyone use the pre fab calf hutches for goat shelter?

im in "planning for the future stages" and this is an option of housing that was brought up by a friend...

ive been told they work great for goats, but id love first hand thoughts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't use them personally but know that quite a few people do use them.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't use them only because to me you almost have to have 1 per animal and they like to huddle as a herd etc.  Of course I had over 120 Boers and individual hutches wasn't happening..lol

With a small enclosure like a calf hut if each doesn't have their own, don't be thinking they will team up and 2 to a hut.  ONE always is the alpha and won't let the other in.

calf huts are expensive unless you get used and reasonable priced.
by the time you buy like 6-7-8 or so you could have built a large 3 sided shed etc. if a savvy builder.


just some things to consider


----------



## foxywench (Dec 19, 2009)

very good points,

im planning on only having a "small" herd, planning for 3 milking does, a buck and a wether.  though i may decide against males if i can find a good buck for service local after i move and have a couple extra girls. (ill always use the milk lol!

mabe a couple of fleecers too, but im still debating on goats or alpaca (ive worked with llama but not alpaca.) for fleece for my own pleasure use.

ill most likley build, least that way i can "custom design" for the space i end up with and my own use.

im doing alot of planning in advance, i dont even have the property yet lol.


----------



## chels24 (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a calf hut for my two bucks. I think they come in different sizes and the one I have could probably hold 4 big goats max. You have to stake them down so the wind doesn't blow them away and there isn't a lot of head room if you have to go in. Other than that I think they work fine.


----------



## Rock Farmer (Dec 20, 2009)

It would probably make a great shelter.  Look around on the web.  I'll bet you can find some really unique and affordable ideas.  I added a nice shed on the side of my chicken coop for my goats, but two of my does crawl under the coop to sleep in the dirt.  It is probably only 18" off of the ground.  You will be a lot more picky about your goat shelter than they will.


----------



## mully (Dec 21, 2009)

For a temp shelter use 2 sheets of water proof plywood put them together in "A" frame style and use 3-4 large strap hinges across the top of the A frame and you have a usable temp structure that is reusable ...just fold it up and it is ready for the next time.  Will be good for 3-4 goats. It is good for quarantining new goats before you introduce them to the herd. You may have to stake the ground edges so the structure does not collapse.


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with Farmer Chick. Calf hutches will not be suitable for 5 goats. You will not be able to hang hay racks at the proper height, and they will be difficult to fill easily. Feeders will be difficult to fill. Try pushing your way through the doorway to duck to get inside to feed hungry goats, and see if they don't bowl you over. Most importantly, you won't have any place to get in out of the weather to milk your does, and no place for a milk stand. Save your money and put it toward a small barn. I used a 16 X 20, with plenty of space for 4 does, a seperate kidding pen, milk stand and feed storage, and hay storage above their pens. Calf hutches are good for temporary pens, or for emergencies, but are impractical for long term use.

You might want to rethink having a buck for only 3 does. The cost of his upkeep and the extra work will more than pay for 3 buck services each year.

I stongly disagree that an A frame made of two pieces of plywood is anywhere near adequate shelter for one goat, let alone 3 or 4. You just cannot protect them from wind and driving rain with that set up. Another consideration, if you're planning ahead, is how your property looks. I mean, you can do whatever you want, but if you start out doing things right, from the start, it's much more satisfying to have a place which looks presentable, than a scrap heap of shacks just thrown together.


----------

